# 12v power



## Ianishomer (Aug 14, 2018)

Just bought my first motorhome 544, and trying to get the 12v power to work.

Battery is fine, but not reading on the battery 2 rocker switch, i take it battery 1 is the engine battery, that is showing.

So i have nothing working on the leisure battery.

There is however, 2 kill switches (red plastic things) one on the front of the cab inside the driver door, and one right next to the battery, next to the driver seat.

What does each one do and what position is on for each of them?

Also any other ideas on why the battery isnt showing on the dial 

Thanks in advance 

Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If as you say the battery is fine then the isolation switches would be my first examination. Is it possible there is a large inline fuse near either battery?

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is an On/Off switch on the Electroblock Unit. Check that.


----------



## Ianishomer (Aug 14, 2018)

Where is that?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I assume that your vehicle is a Hymer 544? what year? is it left or right hand drive? A picture or two would be helpful.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

How do you know that the battery is ok ? Did you test voltage with a multimeter?

Trace the cables from the leisure battery the negative connection will go to earth somewhere 

The positive cables may go to the red kill switches you mentioned 

If so then you can turn the one on that the cable you just traced goes to and then try your domestic 12v power

The electroblok mention is a power distribution box fitted to many european campers 

Comes in different sizes and models (they tend to be blue in colour with a white face plate?) they usually have a built in mains charger and a load of fuses on the front plate


----------



## Ianishomer (Aug 14, 2018)

I have charged it and checked it works, so its not the battery.

LHD 544 was UK N Reg 1995.

Just got it and its our first motor home so dont know much about them.

There is a red isolator switch next to the battery and one on the cab front, but i am not sure what position they should be in.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Have you traced the cables from this red isolator switch to the batteries?

State of switches Easily checked with a multmeter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Usually push on and pull off.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ian - that's all I can say to someone with electrical problems (not my forte) but you're in good hands.

I was going to encourage you to put up a pic or 2 but that facility may not be working at the moment (certainly isn't on the enhanced mobile version I use on my phone). But usually a picture really is worth a thousand words.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ianishomer said:


> I have charged it and checked it works, so its not the battery.
> 
> LHD 544 was UK N Reg 1995.
> 
> ...


I'd have thought the seller would be the first port of call.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too Geoff, but stopped suggesting it as an option as no one seems to do it, or if they do few report back.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

If you can remove the red switch then it is turned off.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Ian?,

I had a 1993 544 RHD for over 15 years, the best motorhome I ever owned, never had a problem with it.

The red lever/switch on the front panel by the drivers door completely isolates the leisure battery on the 12v system. The 12v fuse box for the habitation area is directly under the red switch.

Hopefully the attached video will help. If you have any more questions, fire away.


----------

